

Post your Friendfeed ID here - rms

http://friendfeed.com/kfischer is mine, feel free to follow me<p>I'd also like some more people to follow, so post here.
======
utnick
I made a little app to to help people find people to follow

<http://livebloglist.com/>

Here is a list of other people interested in new.yc:

[http://livebloglist.com/list/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombina...](http://livebloglist.com/list/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com)

~~~
engtech
Pretty cool, but there's lots of dupes in the result.

Would be great if I could put in my FF username and it would filter out the
people I'm already friends with.

------
engtech
<http://friendfeed.com/engtech>

<http://friendfeed.com/ruby>

Here's a tool I wrote for importing your Twitter contacts into friendfeed:
[http://internetducttape.com/2008/04/21/import-twitter-to-
fri...](http://internetducttape.com/2008/04/21/import-twitter-to-friendfeed/)

Here's a ton of greasemonkey scripts I've written for Friend Feed:

<http://internetducttape.com/tools/#friendfeed>

------
mhartl
<http://friendfeed.com/mhartl>

The only service aggregated by FriendFeed that I currently use regularly is
Twitter, so you might as well go to

<http://twitter.com/michaelhartl>

~~~
mhartl
Update: now it's <http://twitter.com/mhartl>

------
mpfefferle
This post has singlehandedly killed my productivity for the entire day.

~~~
rms
I do what I can.

------
immad
<http://friendfeed.com/immad>

------
paul
<http://friendfeed.com/paul>

~~~
rms
Feature request: news.yc support!

~~~
paul
I would like that too. We just need per-user feeds from news.yc. Patrick has
actually written the code, but I think that perhaps PG is concerned about the
extra load.

------
randomuttering
<http://friendfeed.com/randomutterings>

------
glenstansberry
<http://friendfeed.com/glenstansberry>

------
gourneau
<http://friendfeed.com/joshuagourneau>

------
philcrissman
<http://friendfeed.com/philcrissman>

------
jaredhanson
<http://friendfeed.com/jaredhanson>

------
codesurgeon
<http://friendfeed.com/codesurgeon>

------
cryptovenom
<http://friendfeed.com/cryptovenom>

------
truebosko
<http://friendfeed.com/truebosko>

------
msnoulten
<http://friendfeed.com/msnoulten>

------
mwmanning
<http://friendfeed.com/mwmanning>

------
nilobject
<http://friendfeed.com/nilobject>

------
maheshcr
<http://friendfeed.com/maheshcr>

------
rantfoil
<http://friendfeed.com/garrytan>

------
jrockway
<http://friendfeed.com/jrockway>

------
STHayden
<http://friendfeed.com/sthayden>

------
justindz
<http://friendfeed.com/justindz>

------
rksprst
<http://friendfeed.com/rksprst>

------
mariorz
<http://friendfeed.com/mariorz>

------
mdemare
<http://friendfeed.com/mdemare>

------
pierrebombay
<http://friendfeed.com/pierrel>

------
brlewis
<http://friendfeed.com/brlewis>

------
jraines
<http://friendfeed.com/jraines>

------
adityakothadiya
<http://friendfeed.com/aditya>

------
gaborcselle
<http://friendfeed.com/gabor>

------
mk
<http://friendfeed.com/emkay>

------
jasoncartwright
<http://friendfeed.com/jason>

------
mpfefferle
<http://friendfeed.com/pfeff>

------
TrevorJ
<http://friendfeed.com/trev>

------
icey
<http://friendfeed.com/icey>

------
abstractbill
<http://friendfeed.com/bill>

------
rjb
<http://friendfeed.com/rjb>

------
adk
<http://friendfeed.com/adk>

------
talkeinan
Great idea! <http://friendfeed.com/talkeinan> Feel free to follow me as
well...

------
mosburger
<http://friendfeed.com/mikedesjardins>

------
abstractwater
<http://friendfeed.com/ettorepasquini>

------
dustineichler
<http://friendfeed.com/dustineichler>

------
entelarust
<http://friendfeed.com/entelarust>

------
calvin
<http://friendfeed.com/anwamehtar>

------
sdpurtill
<http://friendfeed.com/sdpurtill>

------
kschrader
<http://friendfeed.com/kschrader>

------
madsimian
<http://friendfeed.com/madsimian>

------
juzmcmuz
<http://friendfeed.com/juzmcmuz>

------
hooande
<http://friendfeed.com/hooande>

------
lyime
<http://friendfeed.com/dodeja>

------
epi0Bauqu
<https://friendfeed.com/yegg>

------
nadim
<http://friendfeed.com/nadim>

------
awt
<http://friendfeed.com/awt>

------
ca98am79
<http://friendfeed.com/uglychart>

------
nikpay
<http://friendfeed.com/nikpay>

------
theproductguy
<http://friendfeed.com/theproductguy>

